# Lone Star Audio Fest 2017



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Lone Star Audio Fest is a true grass roots home audio event. SUPER chill and laid back. People come from all over the country to show their gear whether they are a vendor or an enthusiast/diy'er. Think of it like a Rocky Mountain Audio or New York Audio show....but free to attend for both exhibitors and attendees. If you want a room, you simply book a room with the hotel in the room block (It's $99 per night). 

Show is May 5th, 6th, and 7th from 10am-6pm every day. Most vendors allow after hours listening/beer drinking too.  Simply show up and get ready to meet a TON of cool audio people and listen to great music on some of the BEST home audio gear you've ever heard! We will have a record vendor there as well. 

Location is Embassy Suites Dallas Park Central located at 13131 N Central Expy, Dallas, TX 75243. Parking is free and plentiful!

Website for more info---> http://lonestaraudiofest.com/


----------

